# Hitching from Laramie to Portland



## beginnavagabond

I plan on going about this way in June and I was wondering if this would be doable for a first time hitchhiker. I would plan on stopping in SLC, and Boise before going to Portland. I've also heard the legal status of hitchhiking isn't good especially in Boise. What did you experience? Thanks!


----------



## Dameon

Kind of a rough route to hitch; Wyoming, Utah, and Idaho all have laws against hitching, although most cops will choose not to enforce them. Idaho can just kind of be a pain in the ass to hitch through; I've had bad luck there the few times I've hitched it. Not really much choice for you, though, there's no better direction to go from where you're at. Just be sure to have plenty of water; Utah and eastern Oregon along the route you're going can be pretty warm that time of year.


----------



## AAAutin

Wyoming and Utah can be tough; but, hey, once you get through those, Idaho and Oregon will likely be cake by comparison!

Hope you like to walk...


----------



## sub lumpen filth

Last time I hitched out of Laramie I got a ride from a trucker all the way to Seattle. No bullshit. He was hauling trucks and let me and the girl I was traveling with sleep in the bed of one of the trucks overnight .


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Yeah eastern oregon is hot right now. I've hitched from South middle oregon to pasco WA and it wasn't terrible. Did greyhound out of pasco though. doable is always possible, if you wait awhile it is what it is. sucks sometimes but you'll be alright if you stay positive. have fun


----------



## sub lumpen filth

Its also possible to hop freight out of laramie. I wouldn't suggest that unless you were going with someone who has experience.


----------



## Loony Bin

You'll do fine. Once u get to slc catch a city bus to Ogden. It's an easier hitch. And Boise you are all good. they will harass u but that's about it. I had a Mohawk and some passer byers thought I was a 13 year girl. I was 16 and not a girl. Haha. Yeah Boise the north west exits are the best. I believe it's a loves truck stop.


----------



## ZombieBrainz

Oregon and wyoming are great for me Utah and Idaho hate me


----------



## CouchPunx

Wyoming has zero laws against hitching, you can even hitch from the shoulder of the interstate


----------



## Dameon

CouchPunx said:


> Wyoming has zero laws against hitching, you can even hitch from the shoulder of the interstate


Sorry, this is completely false.


> Code 31-5-606 Soliciting on streets and highways.
> 
> (a) No person shall be on a highway for the purpose of soliciting a ride, employment, business or contributions from the occupant of any vehicle.
> 
> 31-1-101. Definitions
> (vii) "Highway" means the entire width between the boundary lines of every way publicly maintained or if not publicly maintained, dedicated to public use when any part is open to the use of the public for purposes of vehicular travel.


You're also required to walk facing traffic when on the highway in Wyoming. The state can be holy hell to try to hitch through if a cop feels like throwing their weight around.


----------



## CouchPunx

True about walking, but compared with most states I’ve found it one of the easiest to hitch. I lived in Laramie for two years and regularly hitched to Cheyenne and back or slc and never had to wait longer than an hour and only got talked to by the cops once. 
So to me saying Wyoming is difficuult asIdaho just feels misleading, of Wyoming is hard then what state is easy?


----------



## Dameon

CouchPunx said:


> True about walking, but compared with most states I’ve found it one of the easiest to hitch. I lived in Laramie for two years and regularly hitched to Cheyenne and back or slc and never had to wait longer than an hour and only got talked to by the cops once.
> So to me saying Wyoming is difficuult asIdaho just feels misleading, of Wyoming is hard then what state is easy?


You're goalposting. You said it wasn't illegal in Wyoming. It is. I never said it was as difficult as Idaho, I just said it has laws against hitching, and it does. I said most cops choose not to enforce it, and that's true too. I don't know what's left to argue about.


----------



## CouchPunx

Just wanted to say I thought Wyoming was easy, didn’t mean to start an argument


----------



## TillyTheHuman

Idaho took me a minute to hitch, was in Pocatello and Boise for awhile. Was never harassed by the cops while there. I didnt know it was illegal there until I already hitched halfway through. Hope you made it.


----------

